# Cheat meal on DNP?



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

I really fancy a cheat meal ... not had one for a while. Will I really suffer afterwards with the DNP? I am going out of my mind here ... this DNP is making me sleep several times throughout the day, which makes me miss a meal (so around 400 calories less a day.)

So I'm probably getting around 1600 cals a day mg: .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I had a kfc without the Chips the other day


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

just be sensible... dont go eating 10 000 cals or nothing

but a normal cheat meal like kfc or a chippy ull be fine


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah why not


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Phew ... Meat feast pizza, garlic bread, fries, coleslaw and cake it is then xD.

They weren't lying about these carb cravings :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Be prepared to heat up u furnace lol, I still kept carbs relatively low


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Sort your head out you're on DNP for maximum fat loss.

Cheats?

Stupidity.

Get the fat off.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

dont do a pizza bro - you WILL sweat like a vulcanologists bollocks


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

get a massive steak in you with a gigantic salad


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

MXD said:


> Sort your head out you're on DNP for maximum fat loss.
> 
> Cheats?
> 
> ...


Yeah I ordered it in a frenzy :cursing: ... Ice cold bath for a few hours tonight.

I have been doing fasted cardio in the AM then PWO and then sometimes in the afternoon. Gimme a break :sad: been dieting for months now.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Uriel said:


> dont do a pizza bro - you WILL sweat like a vulcanologists bollocks


Damn I wish you'd replied sooner :lol:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Jux said:


> Yeah I ordered it in a frenzy :cursing: ... Ice cold bath for a few hours tonight.
> 
> I have been doing fasted cardio in the AM then PWO and then sometimes in the afternoon. Gimme a break :sad: been dieting for months now.


Diddums.

Cheats should be scheduled.


----------

